# The KC competition.



## Rusty Zipper (May 12, 2019)

Do any of you guys go and or compete at Kansas City? I am 55 minutes from the Kemper parking lot and have never gone. Need to go, don't I? Be Well. Rusty


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 5, 2020)

By all means go and check it out. It's the largest organized event in KCBS with over 600 teams competing. You will be amazed at seeing the inner working of how a contest is run. There are a lot of teams that will invite you in to their site as long as it's not contest day. I have found there are many teams willing to share some tips and help you out


----------



## Rusty Zipper (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm interested. I have a buddy from my bicycle shop who competes. I would sure like to attend this next one.  I'm all for learning a few tricks. But I have no interest in competing at this point. I am happy with almost each of my  results.  I am interested in learning more about a specialty. It will go in another subject. Thanks for the  information. Rusty Zipper.


----------

